# Big Bang Theory - Monopole Expidition - 5/11 - Spoilers



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

GAH! I wanted to punch Penny in the face some number of times greater than 3 and less than 6.

You don't want him to go? Then freaking tell him!!!!!


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeah, weird finale. Was Sheldon ever a 'master of pranks' before?

It had some laughs, no doubt, but step down from last week, sadly.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I thought it was funny that their North Pole cabin was setup exactly like their apartment.

What was with the phrase Sheldon kept using after explaining his pranks? I've never heard it before so I didn't get the reference.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That was a hilarious variation on the knock knock joke this episode!

Sheldon would not be able to sleep at night after reading this thread's title.

<knock knock knock>
"busyba!"
<knock knock knock>
"busyba!"
<knock knock knock>
"busyba!"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

refried said:


> I thought it was funny that their North Pole cabin was setup exactly like their apartment.
> 
> What was with the phrase Sheldon kept using after explaining his pranks? I've never heard it before so I didn't get the reference.


gazinga!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was hillarious. Love that Penny knocked back at Sheldon. And Penny's "apartment" must have been REAL cold at the end there


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

A few chuckles but overall a very flat way to end things.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm going to come back as a well-hung billionaire with wings!


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah, that was an odd episode. I guess it advanced the "plot", but it wasn't particularly funny. I did enjoy Penny in her PJs though


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> GAH! I wanted to punch Penny in the face some number of times greater than 3 and less than 6.
> 
> You don't want him to go? Then freaking tell him!!!!!


+1

I was wanting to ring Penney's neck for that one.

I agree with most of the people in this thread that this was a weird episode. The basic plot makes sense: The guys are at the north pole for the summer. Next fall's premier can show their return from the north pole. Yeah, I get that. But the show was otherwise rather flat. Not as funny as usual.

It had it's moments. Penny knocking back was great. The quarters at the north pole being laid out exactly like their apartment was a neat touch (obviously Sheldon's insistence). But, they could have ended the season with more of a bang. This kind of ended it with a whimper. Not cool for the #1 sitcom on TV right now.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> gazinga!


According to the captions it was "Bazinga!".


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> +1
> 
> I was wanting to ring Penney's neck for that one.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking. An oddly laugh-impaired episode for a season finale.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok Bazinga then.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

I was surprised that they actually ended up in the Arctic, though. I kept waiting for something to step in and interfere.


----------



## evaporated (Nov 20, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was hillarious. Love that Penny knocked back at Sheldon. And Penny's "apartment" must have been REAL cold at the end there


I did not notice this. But it's DVR'd so I guess I could go see. That's really poor work on the wardrobe crew if that really was the case!

Did anyone else notice that Sheldon actually chuckled a little during the scene on the bed? That's the first time I've seen him have any kind of smile laugh without that weird laugh of sucking air he usually does.

Episode wasn't awesome, but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

SleepyBob said:


> I was surprised that they actually ended up in the Arctic, though. I kept waiting for something to step in and interfere.


If it had not been the season finale I too wouldn't have expected them to go. But it was just a way too perfect way to be able to end the season for them to not go - it's like they just freeze everything and resume next season.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Penny will miss Leonard's monopole


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Penny will miss Leonard's monopole


At least that's what poor Leonard hopes for...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was a hilarious variation on the knock knock joke this episode!
> 
> Sheldon would not be able to sleep at night after reading this thread's title.
> 
> ...


<knock knock knock>
"Rob!"


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah. Nothing annoys me about TV characters more than when they don't speak up. Most people would, you know.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I too thought this was a (relatively) mediocre episode to finish up the season on.

Did like Penny knocking back at Sheldon though.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Five Mississippi, now that's a long hug.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm almost surprised the characters seems to conflate the geographic north pole with the magnetic north pole. (Well, Sheldon mentioned early on that he'd be searching at the magnetic north pole, but then they kept talking as if they were going to/at the geographic north pole).

IIRC the magnetic north pole is out in the Artic Ocean, about 7.2&#176;S, or about 500 miles south, of the north pole. It likely isn't going to be reliably ice covered all summer.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> I'm almost surprised they the characters seems to conflate the geographic north pole with the magnetic north pole. (Well, Sheldon mentioned early on that he'd be searching at the magnetic north pole, but then they kept talking as if they were going to/at the geographic north pole).
> 
> IIRC the magnetic north pole is out in the Artic Ocean, about 7.2°S, or about 500 miles south, of the north pole. It likely isn't going to be reliably ice covered all summer.


Thanks for the info Nerdlinger.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> I'm almost surprised the characters seems to conflate the geographic north pole with the magnetic north pole. (Well, Sheldon mentioned early on that he'd be searching at the magnetic north pole, but then they kept talking as if they were going to/at the geographic north pole).
> 
> IIRC the magnetic north pole is out in the Artic Ocean, about 7.2°S, or about 500 miles south, of the north pole. It likely isn't going to be reliably ice covered all summer.


Even at the geographic north pole, it shouldn't be that kind of summer weather. Most obviously, it's 24 hours of sunlight in the summer, and it seemed as if it was dark in the scene from the north pole.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Five Mississippi, now that's a long hug.


Hardly.

I ran the segment through VideoRedo, a frame accurate video editor, and believe Penny first made huggish contact 11/30s of a second before she completed her embrace (the sleeve of the slanket/snuggie blocked our view), then held the full embrace almost eight seconds (actually, 7 29/30 seconds) and remained in huggish contact for an additional second. Thus, depending on how one wishes to define the hug, it lasted at least 7 29/30 seconds and perhaps as much as 9 10/30 seconds.

Leonard was apparently too distracted to get it right although if he was mentally measuring the length of the hug via Mississippi-count I would have expected his mind to be racing, not slowing, thus over-counting Mississippis, not under-counting them.

Sheldon would have arrived at a better estimate which is why he is the expedition leader.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

jebbbz said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I ran the segment through VideoRedo, a frame accurate video editor, and believe Penny first made huggish contact 11/30s of a second before she completed her embrace (the sleeve of the slanket/snuggie blocked our view), then held the full embrace almost eight seconds (actually, 7 29/30 seconds) and remained in huggish contact for an additional second. Thus, depending on how one wishes to define the hug, it lasted at least 7 29/30 seconds and perhaps as much as 9 10/30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Sheldon, is that you?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Do you think they chose the term "magnetic north pole" because they thought it sounded more nerdish or because they know that the geographic north pole is mostly water in the summer?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> GAH! I wanted to punch Penny in the face some number of times greater than 3 and less than 6.





Fish Man said:


> I was wanting to ring Penney's neck for that one.


Was this tone really necessary for a sitcom character? This isn't Tony Almeda we're talking about here.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Was this tone really necessary for a sitcom character? This isn't Tony Almeda we're talking about here.


At least Tony Almeda was following through on his convictions.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Do you think they chose the term "magnetic north pole" because they thought it sounded more nerdish or because they know that the geographic north pole is mostly water in the summer?


It's the other way around. The magnetic north is quite a bit South of the actual (geographic) North Pole, so it is in water for part of the year. The actual North Pole is frozen year-round. I think they chose it to make it sound more nerdly.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Mars Rocket said:


> It's the other way around. The magnetic north is quite a bit South of the actual (geographic) North Pole, so it is in water for part of the year. The actual North Pole is frozen year-round. I think they chose it to make it sound more nerdly.


Which is odd because usually they're pretty good about getting the science right.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Mars Rocket said:


> I think they chose it to make it sound more nerdly.


No they chose it because of the purpose of the trip. Going to the geographic north pole would be useless for the monopole experiment they wanted to do.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Sheldon, is that you?


Bazinga!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Sheldon was sure in rare form this episode. What's with all the "pranksterism" and where did "bazinga" come from? As far as I know he's never said that even once. Then he says it ten times in one episode? Weird. The only problem I have with Penny's character is that we know she and Leonard will never get together for real and all of this "stuff" is just a tease that will never come to pass. That's the problem with seeing too many sitcoms with similar "love interests". I like the idea of Sheldon and the guys spending three months together "in the ice" and I hope they spend at least a _little_ time there when the series returns next fall. Should be good for some laughs.

If you guys didn't get a chance to read the vanity card this week. It's a pretty good one. Especially the last sentence. It took me a second, and then it made me LOL.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Magnetic_Pole

According to this, it's in northern Canada (est 2005), and on solid ground. EDIT: OK, I misread that. It says it's "to the west of Ellesmere Island" so I guess that's not necessarily solid ground.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MickeS said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Magnetic_Pole
> 
> According to this, it's in northern Canada (est 2005), and on solid ground. EDIT: OK, I misread that. It says it's "to the west of Ellesmere Island" so I guess that's not necessarily solid ground.


It is a long way from solid ground! (You'll need to zoom out pretty far on this map to see land.)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It is a long way from solid ground! (You'll need to zoom out pretty far on this map to see land.)


OK, but that was in 2005, and an estimate. We can pretend it's moved 50 miles to the east now.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

hanumang said:


> Yeah, weird finale. Was Sheldon ever a 'master of pranks' before?
> 
> It had some laughs, no doubt, but step down from last week, sadly.


I thought this episode was extremely funny.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Sheldon was sure in rare form this episode. What's with all the "pranksterism" and where did "bazinga" come from? As far as I know he's never said that even once. Then he says it ten times in one episode? Weird. The only problem I have with Penny's character is that we know she and Leonard will never get together for real and all of this "stuff" is just a tease that will never come to pass. That's the problem with seeing too many sitcoms with similar "love interests".


If the sitcom lasts long enough, the love interests, generally do come together. Ross and Rachel, Jim and Pam, the Moonlighting people.

Now, whether it makes the show better or ruins it is a different story.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Sheldon, is that you?


You beat me to it!! Reading that, I thought that was definitely a Sheldon explanation!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Sheldon was sure in rare form this episode. What's with all the "pranksterism" and where did "bazinga" come from? As far as I know he's never said that even once. Then he says it ten times in one episode? Weird. The only problem I have with Penny's character is that we know she and Leonard will never get together for real and all of this "stuff" is just a tease that will never come to pass. That's the problem with seeing too many sitcoms with similar "love interests". I like the idea of Sheldon and the guys spending three months together "in the ice" and I hope they spend at least a _little_ time there when the series returns next fall. Should be good for some laughs.
> 
> If you guys didn't get a chance to read the vanity card this week. It's a pretty good one. Especially the last sentence. It took me a second, and then it made me LOL.


Not sure why you think they will never get together? They did almost hook up once, and by all indications, it looks like they definitely will again. Will it last, well we don't know, but based on how the Penny character is being developed (where she's getting a bit more nerdy as time goes along), I would say that they will have a prolonged romance. Just my two cents.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> If the sitcom lasts long enough, the love interests, generally do come together. Ross and Rachel, Jim and Pam, the Moonlighting people.
> 
> Now, whether it makes the show better or ruins it is a different story.


Agree...

Leonard wants Penny...
Leonard finds Leslie Winkle and/or the doctor woman...
Penny wants Leonard...
Penny dates the comic book store guy/frat guy/whatever...
Leonard wants Penny...
Leonard goes to North Pole...
Penny wants Leonard...

50/50 that they pull off a relationship...Friends did it...so did the Office...but in other shows, when the sexual tension goes away so does the audience.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was hillarious. Love that Penny knocked back at Sheldon. And Penny's "apartment" must have been REAL cold at the end there





Alfer said:


> A few chuckles but overall a very flat way to end things.


Which is it then? 

By the way, the sad Penny at the end was really either poorly acted, or out of character for her, or both. Couldn't come off more fake than that.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It is a long way from solid ground! (You'll need to zoom out pretty far on this map to see land.)


To be fair the cabin is only where they're monitoring it from. They never said where the experiment itself was located.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dang, that was fast:

Cover story of the latest New Scientist: "The Mysterious Monopole: Predicted by Theory for Decades, Found at Last" 

(Apparently, not online yet...)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> If the sitcom lasts long enough, the love interests, generally do come together. Ross and Rachel, Jim and Pam, the Moonlighting people.
> 
> Now, whether it makes the show better or ruins it is a different story.





Steveknj said:


> Not sure why you think they will never get together? They did almost hook up once, and by all indications, it looks like they definitely will again. Will it last, well we don't know, but based on how the Penny character is being developed (where she's getting a bit more nerdy as time goes along), I would say that they will have a prolonged romance. Just my two cents.


Maybe Leonard and Penny might get together briefly and break up "as friends", or perhaps once and for all at the end of the series, but I don't see it happening "for real". Meaning they get married and stay together. It won't happen. Mark my words.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Which is it then?
> 
> By the way, the sad Penny at the end was really either poorly acted, or out of character for her, or both. Couldn't come off more fake than that.


I thought it was just poor writing. Either the writers didn't have faith in her ability to convey the emotion they wanted, or they didn't have faith in the viewers to catch on. I think they were wrong on both counts and wrote in a bad line at the end to tell us something we already knew.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> I thought it was just poor writing. Either the writers didn't have faith in her ability to convey the emotion they wanted, or they didn't have faith in the viewers to catch on. I think they were wrong on both counts and wrote in a bad line at the end to tell us something we already knew.


If that's true that makes them dumber. If you like the characters ( and collectively, we do ) you forgive the acting. Write lines that are true to the character and the viewer will accept it. Write lines that are not and no amount of good acting will make it believable.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

johnperkins21 said:


> I thought it was just poor writing. Either the writers didn't have faith in her ability to convey the emotion they wanted, or they didn't have faith in the viewers to catch on. I think they were wrong on both counts and wrote in a bad line at the end to tell us something we already knew.


I don't know, maybe they watch Lost and know that there are still people who think Sun and her English tutor weren't having an affair... 

Seriously, without the club over the head you're going to lose a certain portion of your audience every time. And they probably felt this moment was important enough that everybody had to get it, so they brought out the club.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dang, that was fast:
> 
> Cover story of the latest New Scientist: "The Mysterious Monopole: Predicted by Theory for Decades, Found at Last"
> 
> (Apparently, not online yet...)


Was it a Slow Moving Monopole?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

When you saw that they were going to the North Pole, did this song run thru your head?



> It's cold outside, there's no kind of atmosphere,
> I'm all alone, more or less,
> Let me fly, far away from here,
> Fun, fun, fun in the sun, sun, sun.


That got me thinking....

Sheldon = Rimmer
Leonard = Lister
Penny = Holly

I'm not sure which ones are the cat and Kryton though.

If Sheldon wasn't Rimmer, I'd choose him as Kryton.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> When you saw that they were going to the North Pole, did this song run thru your head?
> 
> That got me thinking....
> 
> ...


Never heard the song, nor am I familiar with Rimmer, Lister and Holly. Please explain.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Never heard the song, nor am I familiar with Rimmer, Lister and Holly. Please explain.


Red Dwarf, the British sci-fi sit-com.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Red Dwarf, the British sci-fi sit-com.


Wow, that's REALLY obscure!!! I expected the answer to be some pop-culture thing I wasn't keeping track of.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> When you saw that they were going to the North Pole, did this song run thru your head?


No.

This is the song that went through my head:

I'm the only gay eskimo
I'm the only one I know
I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe.

I go out seal hunting with my best friend Larka
But all I want to do is get into his parka
I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe

Well, me and Nukbuklukchuk, we both like blubber
But me I've got this crazy fetish for rubber
I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe

I make a wish on the Northern Lights
That I can find a decent pair of whaleskin tights
I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe

And the seals they sing now: ork ork ork ork ork ork ork

These cold winter nights, are taking their toll
I even get excited when I see the North Pole
See the North Pole

I'm the only gay eskimo (only gay eskimo)
I'm the only one I know (the only one I know)
I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe.​


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, that's REALLY obscure!!! I expected the answer to be some pop-culture thing I wasn't keeping track of.


Uh... it was...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Uh... it was...


By Pop Culture, I mean, famous, well known, by most people. I bet you asked 100 people on the street what that is, and maybe 2 would know. Hardly pop culture. Well maybe it's Pop Culture in Britain.....


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DianaMo said:


> When you saw that they were going to the North Pole, did this song run thru your head?
> 
> That got me thinking....
> 
> ...


I want to lie shipwrecked and comotose,
Drinking fresh mango juice,
Goldfish shoals nibbling at my toes,
Fun, fun, fun in the sun, sun, sun
Fun, fun, fun in the sun, sun, sun.

I think Howard could be a good Cat just because of the clothing fetish. I could see Raj as male Holly and Penny as female Holly. Maybe comic book guy as Kryten?

Back to this ep...I loved Howard building a cross bow. Not sure I could put up with Sheldon without killing him!


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dang, that was fast:
> 
> Cover story of the latest New Scientist: "The Mysterious Monopole: Predicted by Theory for Decades, Found at Last"
> 
> (Apparently, not online yet...)


It's apparently up now.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227071.100-hunting-the-mysterious-monopole.html?full=true

(Or was this an edited version?)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think Howard could be a good Cat just because of the clothing fetish. I could see Raj as male Holly and Penny as female Holly. Maybe comic book guy as Kryten?


I see Penny more as Kochanski (being the Lister love interest who's always shagging other guys), but maybe that's just me.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

mrmike said:


> I see Penny more as Kochanski (being the Lister love interest who's always shagging other guys), but maybe that's just me.


I can see this, too. Honestly, I couldn't remember Kochanski's name, so I just stuck with female Holly.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Never heard the song, nor am I familiar with Rimmer, Lister and Holly. Please explain.


It's the Red Dwarf closing theme song


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

OK geeks, let's talk about the show again.... 

Perhaps I should have been watching Red Dwarf all along. Who knew?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> By Pop Culture, I mean, famous, well known, by most people. I bet you asked 100 people on the street what that is, and maybe 2 would know. Hardly pop culture. Well maybe it's Pop Culture in Britain.....


There are far more Red Dwarf fans than you might imagine here on the forum. It was also shown for several years here on many PBS stations, usually as part of the Sunday night Brit comedy block.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> There are far more Red Dwarf fans than you might imagine here on the forum. It was also shown for several years here on many PBS stations, usually as part of the Sunday night Brit comedy block.


On PBS, Sunday nights here have always been Masterpiece Theater and Mystery (I believe), definitely not comedies. But maybe I'm just out of the loop. I've never heard of that show until it was mentioned in this thread. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The Red Dwarf reunion shows are available on uknova. They were shown in the UK last month. It was a 3-episode arc called "Back to Earth".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> There are far more Red Dwarf fans than you might imagine here on the forum.


And I suspect that, compared to the general population, a statistically significant percentage of them are Big Bang Theory fans...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> On PBS, Sunday nights here have always been Masterpiece Theater and Mystery (I believe), definitely not comedies. But maybe I'm just out of the loop. I've never heard of that show until it was mentioned in this thread. Thanks for the info though.


Some PBS stations go with Saturday night but Sunday is the most popular, at least in most of the areas I've lived in.

KERA (Dallas) for example, has been running a Sunday block for at least 25 years. KCET (Los Angeles) goes with Saturday night.

Here's a good website for links to Brit comedies that have been (are being) shown on PBS: http://www.valdefierro.com/ I've watched and enjoyed every show on that page, with the exception of Keeping Up Appearances. It was ok for me but just barely. All the others were great.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Some PBS stations go with Saturday night but Sunday is the most popular, at least in most of the areas I've lived in.
> 
> KERA (Dallas) for example, has been running a Sunday block for at least 25 years. KCET (Los Angeles) goes with Saturday night.
> 
> Here's a good website for links to Brit comedies that have been (are being) shown on PBS: http://www.valdefierro.com/ I've watched and enjoyed every show on that page, with the exception of Keeping Up Appearances. It was ok for me but just barely. All the others were great.


Here I think it's Saturday night. I remember seeing Coupling, Allo Allo, and probably a couple of others I'm not thinking about, but don't remember Red Dwarf. I'll have to do a wishlist search and take a look.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was hillarious. Love that Penny knocked back at Sheldon. And Penny's "apartment" must have been REAL cold at the end there


So you noticed that too then?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pigonthewing said:


> So you noticed that too then?


I notice these things


----------

